# New Bunny on the Block :3



## KaylaBun (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi my name is Kayla )
I'm 3 years old and I just moved in to my new house a week ago after being in foster care for 2 months! The shelter found me roaming in the streets because my old family didn't want me ;(
I know that my new mom will always love me and she plans on never letting me go. Little does she know that I am secretly brain washing her into giving me craisins whenever I want, I just have to look cute and sit pretty 

So, introduce yourselves fellow buns of the forum


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Mar 3, 2013)

hey welcome to the rabbit club , I'm Lola my owner is a student cartoonist 
please tell me about your self.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your wonderful new home.


----------



## Apebull (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh yes you must train your slave for treats . Dey are de best!


----------



## nurgiebun (Mar 4, 2013)

i'm glad your mommy saved you! i was bought from a pet store and i'm glad mommy took me home, i was not happy at the pet place. please please please have a good time on our boards! i wish i could give you happy bunny licks to let you know i'm your friend! i love friends!


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 12, 2013)

KaylaBun said:


> Little does she know that I am secretly brain washing her into giving me craisins whenever I want, I just have to look cute and sit pretty



psst... brainwash her into giving you the pomegranate-infused craisins, they're SO much better than normal craisins!! tell her walmart sells them


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 12, 2013)

:welcome1


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, Kayla!
I'm Faith & my shyer sister bun, Hope is hiding & looking for trouble as mom says! lol :thumbup on training your new mom! Mom says it is important to train & I think I am doing a good job of training, mom! She thinks she is training us but I'm really the one training her! lol Pomegranate-infused craisins! Yummy! I gots to tell mom about those! We love our training treats! Wonder what I should be using as a training treat for mom? So far she's learning pretty well without my having to provide her with a food treat! Nice to meet you, Kayla! Keep up the training! I bet you get lots of treats looking so cute & adorable! Gotta go for now, don't want mom to catch me on her puter! :runningrabbit:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi welcome to RO!


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 18, 2013)

Greetings!! I'm Isis and my pal Basil is currently chasing the cat. :3 I hope you enjoy our company, Kayla!!


----------

